# Score tonight



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I recently put an ad on Craigslist for broken, junk, dirty flyer stuff. I just got home with a box of stuff weighing about 20lbs. I left alot of stuff there too!! I got a#1 transformer,looks to be new in the original box, a #8b transformer, 2 90 degree crossovers in the box,2 pair of nice rc switches, a pair of 3 rail flyer switches, a pair of standard gauge switches, a cherry 638 caboose, another 638 caboose with a chipped catwalk, a perfect 925 tank car, a nice 923 reefer car, a 921 gondola with all the steps, a 640 hopper car with all the steps, and some literature. I paid $43 bucks for the lot, and left several pairs of switches, a barrel drum loader, lighted crossing gate, 027 track, and a large box of stuff that I didn't have anymore money to buy,lol. The guy will be putting the rest of the stuff on ebay, so beware. He has a new, in the box, Lionel Trainmaster engine he's going to put on in 0 gauge... He stated the stuff was "junk", but the cars alone should be worth the money I paid for everything....Just this past Sat a guy listed a 21551 NP diesel engine, with 2 NP passenger cars for.... wait for it..... $150 bucks!!! Of course it was gone in a matter of hours.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

As they say, one man's junk is another man's treasure!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

You did well---congratulations!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

PICS!!! PICS!!!!PICS!!!!

Me want to see


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a picture for ya.


----------

